# New smoker



## Davefortier (Mar 12, 2020)

Hi there. Looking for some advice.
I’m looking at buying either the OKJ highland or the horizon 16” offset.
Do you think I should bite the bullet and just go with the horizon or stick with the cheaper highland? Is the highland a decent smoker?

thanks!


----------



## kruizer (Mar 12, 2020)

The OKJ is a reasonably good smoker but, as with and stick burner, it requires some baby sitting. Mine produces some very good smoked meats.


----------



## Wasi (Mar 12, 2020)

I currently have the OKJ Highland Offset smoker and I really like it.  I did several mods to it but it works great.  You are going to need to seal up the smoker with gaskets and high temp sealer as i out of box it leaks smoke and it is much easer to do it when assembling it.  The rest of tee mods we options that I wanted.  I think you will like it.


----------



## Davefortier (Mar 12, 2020)

Wasi said:


> I currently have the OKJ Highland Offset smoker and I really like it.  I did several mods to it but it works great.  You are going to need to seal up the smoker with gaskets and high temp sealer as i out of box it leaks smoke and it is much easer to do it when assembling it.  The rest of tee mods we options that I wanted.  I think you will like it.
> View attachment 435652


Looks like a great unit. Did you have any issues with it rusting? I’m from Canada so not sure how it would last with our winters here.


----------



## Wasi (Mar 13, 2020)

Davefortier said:


> Looks like a great unit. Did you have any issues with it rusting? I’m from Canada so not sure how it would last with our winters here.


The firebox started to rust after a few uses but that is just because of how it is made and everyone seems to have that issue.  I have high temp paint just have not gotten around to repainting it.  The rest seems to be holding up fine.  I live in Chicago and we have some bad winters as well.  I do have a cover for it and it sits under a roof so it is not totally exposed to the elements.


----------



## JWFokker (Mar 13, 2020)

You will notice a difference jumping up to a Horizon. OKJ is fine, but Horizon is a grade higher. You may find that you wish you bought a larger Horizon.


----------



## Davefortier (Mar 13, 2020)

JWFokker said:


> You will notice a difference jumping up to a Horizon. OKJ is fine, but Horizon is a grade higher. You may find that you wish you bought a larger Horizon.


Yeah I wish I could get the 20” but bass pro in Canada only stocks the 16”. Sucks.


----------



## phatbac (Mar 13, 2020)

If you have the cash, horizon i think will ship to Canada.  go with a 20" and pay the money and feel the pain once or save the money and feel the pain every time you use the smoker. OKJ can produce great food but with a smoker like a horizon you don't have to make a lot of modifications and once you get into the higher quality equipment you do not want to go with anything else. I wish you well getting a new smoker!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## Davefortier (Mar 14, 2020)

phatbac said:


> If you have the cash, horizon i think will ship to Canada.  go with a 20" and pay the money and feel the pain once or save the money and feel the pain every time you use the smoker. OKJ can produce great food but with a smoker like a horizon you don't have to make a lot of modifications and once you get into the higher quality equipment you do not want to go with anything else. I wish you well getting a new smoker!
> 
> Happy Smoking,
> phatbac (Aaron)


Yeah unfortunately they told me they wouldn’t ship to Canada. I’d have to ship to the border and go pick it up. Upgrading to the 20” would be over $1000 all considering so not sure if it’s worth it vs. The 16”. I think I could do 2 briskets on the 16”, probably 3-4 on the 20” but rarely would I do more than 2 and I have an electric masterbuilt as well. Not sure if the $1000+ upgrade would be worth it? Do you think the 16” horizon won’t hold heat?  
I was also considering just building my own 20”.


----------



## JWFokker (Mar 14, 2020)

At that price difference I can see why you're looking at the 16". It'll cook just as well as the 20", I just find 16" to be the absolute minimum because I cook a lot of ribs and a couple of extra inches makes all the difference depending on how you orient them in the cooker.


----------



## JWFokker (Mar 14, 2020)

Having additional cookers is always a good solution.


----------



## 1MoreFord (Mar 26, 2020)

You might find a Yoder you like.  They have dealers in Canada.  Yoders are probably equal to or better than Horizons and either is better than a new OKJ.


----------



## Davefortier (Mar 26, 2020)

1MoreFord said:


> You might find a Yoder you like.  They have dealers in Canada.  Yoders are probably equal to or better than Horizons and either is better than a new OKJ.


Thanks. I’ve looked at a yoder but they sell pellet grills into Canada mainly. I got a quote to get a offset from one of their sellers and it was about 3k. So the 16” horizon is $1,300.. for me to get a 20” horizon would be  $2,300 and the yoder is $3,000.


----------



## Heart of Dixie (Mar 27, 2020)

The Horizon is 1/4" and will last forever as long as you keep the firebox clean.


----------



## ozzz (Apr 6, 2020)

Davefortier said:


> Yeah I wish I could get the 20” but bass pro in Canada only stocks the 16”. Sucks.
> [/QUOT
> Hi Davefortier bass pro in Canada  will order the Horizon 20 inch or any Horizon on there website  for you free delivery to the store. I got the Horizon 24 inch Marshal from bass pro Vaughan Ontario. It is a beast and I love it.


----------

